# GAME WARDENS WHAT DO THEY DO?



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

finally got back to the internet after a couple months....so heres my complaint for the summer......a couple weeks ago i needed to run across from bolivar to the galveston yatch basin to pick up some stuff i had left over there the previous day. it was around 12 and i was in front of the coast gaurd station and the game warden was out patrolling. he pulled over the boat ahead of me and also told me to stop as well..so i did. as i waited for him to get to me i couldnt help but think what kind of idiot would make people stop in the middle of the galveston channel(the green buoy infront of the USCG station) on a saturday afternoon but anyway. he pulls over and asks to see my life jackets(my mom was in the boat as well) so i showed him two. he asks if they were childs, i was thinking you cant see they arnt? so he comes over to board my 17' whaler with his 22' whaler. after he boards i lean my foot over the board to assist the young man keep his boat(thats not his) off of my boat(since he couldnt seem to be able to operate his boat). well shortly there after i was shoved against my console but the man in my boat and asked what was i thinking there was no need to do that what was i trying to hide. i turned and looked at my mom and was speachless. he told me to sit down and get out the owner id card or whatever it was called. well that was in the cosole in the side(so i had to stand back up and get it) .well same result i was pushed back down and asked if i didnt hear him the first time. so i told him what he told me to get and so he said to get it and sit back down. as i was doing this the man in the other boat(which was still beating against mine) was questioning my mom about what was under the seat( a gas tank of course) but he didnt beleive and told the other officer to check under there . took everything out of the console and questioned what i had been doing since i had fishing poles and crab traps...but no crabs or fish in the boat...he then told us to have a nice day...which was hard to do after what i thought about the two of them.....then the NEXT DAY a friend and i were doing some jetty fishing and got out there about 4 pm...where i ran over a gill net. so i stop(making sure the motors good) and call operation game theft(what a waste of minutes) we stop and fish not far from there and about 2 hours later heres come a boat. but its not the gamewarger. no its the owners of the gill net and they came and picked up there mackeral and took off..fished till dark and still no gamewardens...so my question being what do we pay them for .? but the fishing has been great


----------



## MIKE GILL (Mar 20, 2006)

you need to contact john fife about those two wardens he is superviser over wardens in anahuac area verry good & nice guy


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope you got the names of the gw's. Forward this information to Internal Affairs in Austin in the form of a formal complaint. They take this sort of thing seriously. There is never any reason for this type of behaviour, if you were just complying with their directions.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

This guy actually pushed you down?? With your mother in the boat?? I hope you looked at his name tag and have already made some phone calls cause that's going way over the line right there!!


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

sounds like a power trip to me. were they young because all the older wardens i have run into were nice respectable people but the 2 young wardens i ran into at bridge bait doing a "survey of catches" were complete a-holes. totally complied with all of there requests but they still thought we were trying to hide something and climbed on our boat looking in all hatches and holds not putting back what they took out. 45 mins later we get another "have a nice day" and left alone to clean up there mess. aggravating


they are a very good thing for the state of texas as long as they have respect for everyone else and there stuff


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

last hunting season i had two pull will i was talking on the ramp to some guys that had just got done hunting, one went to one boat the other came to me, the young one, ask to see all info, showed it to him ask where i was hunting, told him i wasn't just scotting for the next day, had some spent shells in the boat, he picked them up and started smilling them, then ask where my shot gun was, (at home) was not hunting, then he ask what kind i used, why there were shells in the boat, why i had decoys in boat. 
like i told him i keep every thing in the boat, don't clean boat out that aften, after about 30min finally let me go. what a joke,


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

gill nets? i though they were outlawed? sorry about your incounter with the 2 channelrats thats what i call them. they try to be real sneakey. we were coming in just before the area in question one day and never seen them till i looked up and though they we were going to hit us in the side of the boat. came up really fast. i feel it was pretty unsafe the way they approched us. like we had something to hide. we had a ice chest full of nothing.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sorry to hear about your troubles, that was totally uncalled for. I don't think I could have been as paitent as you were, he should not have put his hands on you.*


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

They seem to be cool when they want and BUTTS majority of the time. I guess he thought you you where a drug lord!LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If these particular guys behaved inappropriately, you should report them. Being bullies is not in their job description. Nuff said.

However, I will say that many seemingly random or stupid questions are designed to see if your story stays straight. They are nothing more than mild interrogation tactics used to trip up people that are lying. THAT is part of their job description. Don't assume they are idiots. Most of those questions are intentional.

Having said that, while there are arses in every profession, I wouldn't want to do the job they do for the money they make. And, I respect them and am glad they are willing to do it. I have had many more positive experiences with GW's than negative. Also, they are in fact human. Please keep that in mind, before this turns into a GW bashing thread.

I'm out.


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes you need to contact there supervisor's that kind of s--t should not be going on .... if you get a chance contact me I have DPS that work's security for where I work one of the guy's uncle works that area game warden maybe I can get there names you should not be treated that way........4-G-RANCH


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

That's crazy!!!!


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

DOTS&SPOTS said:


> you need to contact john fife about those two wardens he is superviser over wardens in anahuac area verry good & nice guy


I agree...instant suspensions would be my guess. Always, get their names and insist on seeing their credentials...this lets them know that anything out or the ordinary will be reported seconds after they leave. Also, I would notify the CG of the harassement.
I can't say I've ever met a bad GW. Even when one of my buds was getting wrote up, the GW was very polite and nice, not a drop of sarcasm...maybe he did think you were a drug Lord...:tongue:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> If these particular guys behaved inappropriately, you should report them. Being bullies is not in their job description. Nuff said.
> 
> However, I will say that many seemingly random or stupid questions are designed to see if your story stays straight. They are nothing more than mild interrogation tactics used to trip up people that are lying. THAT is part of their job description. Don't assume they are idiots. Most of those questions are intentional.
> 
> ...


Good post, and if there weren't game wardens, our bays would be full of gill nets, and our game fish would be wiped out in short order. I respect them, follow the laws, and also wouldn't want their job.

As far as your situation, who knows why they reacted why they did. There's always the other side of the story. I'd like to hear from them why they felt they needed to react the way they did.

Like others suggested, I'd call headquarters, and see if you can get it resolved that way. Good luck, and good fishing.


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

*my .02*

Wow.... that is very uncalled for. You definately need to report them asap. I beleive they are new to the area. I was friends with the past game warden in Galveston who just transfered to Brazoria County. He does check me as well when i see him, he's just doing his job. I dont hold no hard feelings against him even though we are friends and hang out together. Usually only boards when he is with another game warden. Personally I am happy to see them most of the time. I am friends with several throughout the state, every one of them does their job. HOWEVER, there are a few that have POWER TRIPS and need to be put in their place, so please notify Austin and let them know about it and push the issue! Do you have their names?


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Game wardens can be your best friend or an a-s-s-hole. Some are just very strict but keep it reasonable. A couple of years ago. Me and 4 people were dove hunting on the edge of a hay field. Game warden came checked licenses, guns, shells, etc. Then, both of them walked the entire 6 acre hayfield behind us. They were there for about 3 hours. Thats strict but fair. Your case is similar. You never know what they had been through. I know 2 game wardens and have hunted with 1 and fished with the other.
To me, game wardens are just like cops. You never know whether you'll get a nice guy or an a-s-s that gets you for anything and treats you unfair.

About the fact that they didnt come when you called, someone should have came. But, whos to say they werent gettin someone in on the other side of the bay. But just keep callin and eventually they'll get caught doin their dirty business


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Bad apples*

report em. absolutely.

All,

That area is a pick off pt for the wardens. they have peeps coming in from off shore, jetties, east bay and any other place.

Lesson learned for us..


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Seems like the problems I've heard about with wardens deal with younger ones just out of the academy. Out to save the world or whatever. Once they've worked the real world and figure a few things out they seem to settle in. The guys with some experience under their belts seem to be real professionals. Sometimes that "settling in" might need to be in the form of having a complaint filed against them!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't believe that that Game Warden pushed you down not once, but TWICE? Without provocation? Thats some serious stuff that needs to be addressed.


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

That's just not the way we need our GW's to act' I'm all for if you get out of line your but is in trouble but when you have your mother on board I don't think you out stealing fish from the water the young GW need an attitude adjustment and I for one have no problem telling him that in DPS a complaint is called a P-1 and I think that there should be one filed....


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Watch the boats bumping together!!!! Last time we got stopped out of Sabine,their boat put 6 gouges in the gell coat of ours. I called tpw and they said that the attorney in Austin handles all of that(complaints)!!!! ***!!!!!


----------



## dtmcdani (Jul 28, 2008)

*What the...*

I'm sorry to here that. Sound like yours was one of the last on a long day searches. However it is good to hear that the gamewardens are pulling anyone over. In the past 16yrs, I have fished the Galveston/Free Port area and only been stopped once about 12yrs ago. I have seen several in the channel and even one hiding under the causeway bridge. There always seems to be one at Brigde bait though. It seems like we see them in the boat and they always ask "been fishing" and I always reply the same way "NOPE." Some times I give them a story about how bad the fishing has been and start complaining about one thing or another. More times than not they suddenly look like they have more pressing business and give me a "have a nice day." Keep on mind I always have a current lisence and never keep illegal fish. Trust me, I know the day is coming...


----------



## seajaytx (Jul 13, 2007)

i dont understand why they would be such asses tho, its a hard program to get into and i know they dont make a lot of money, but its a pain in the *** just to become a gw, why put that at stake by pushing ppl around


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

no report was ever made ..i was too frustrate to even look at the badge...just wanted to tell the story to someone


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

The last run in with a GW I've had was down in Seabrook, at the park down there after work one day. We just went down their real quick to get our lines wet and shoot the breeze. Plus my buddy caught a huge red down there last year and a big flattie too. Anyway two wardens showed up and checked us out. They were both pretty young. We just ended up shooting the breeze with them. They just asked to see our FL, DL, asked us if we caught anything(we hadn't) what we throwing etc.


Ran into them on a boat years ago when I was probably 10 or 11 and they were really just doing a safety check.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

Here in Clearlake game warden likes to ram your boat and make a surprise stop. They have been doing it for past couple of years and it is always ends up with my passengers screaming for their life as some don't swim and being dark does not help either. Now, I pretend that I don't know who they are and honk and shout at them while they are trying to ram my boat. I need to send a letter.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

boashna said:


> Here in Clearlake game warden likes to ram your boat and make a surprise stop. They have been doing it for past couple of years and it is always ends up with my passengers screaming for their life as some don't swim and being dark does not help either. Now, I pretend that I don't know who they are and honk and shout at them while they are trying to ram my boat. I need to send a letter.


I'll have to keep my eyes open for that, I don't know how you wouldn't deem that an aggressive maneuver by them and take evasive action to prevent it from happening. I'm sure it would **** them off but if I had a boat I wouldn't want any dickweed ramming it at any speed.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

A couple of years ago, my BIL and I were fishing the Seabrook shoreline and a game warden came screaming in on us. He tried to put it in reverse at the last minute to stop. Results, the bow of his boat wound up over the gunnel and actually hitting my console. It didn't do any damage, I'd have probably been screwed if it had anyway, but it embaressed him to the point he didn't want to do any more than look at licenses. He left quickly and headed into the channel for the bridge. A while later we were headed in and saw him and another warden headed back out. We waved on the way by and the new warden waved back, but the no-driving warden just kind of looked down and avoided eye contact. I wonder if his partner noticed or asked why he was acting that way.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Throw a top dog plug at them. *J/K*


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

I have had both good and bad expierences with the GW. When i was 17 i got stopped while fishing at Lake Sam Rayburn. These were two old guy who were just checking safety regs and our fish. It took about 10 mins, then before leaving asked if we wanted some crappie they had caught while "messin around" earlier in the day. They gave us 8 or 9 fatties. Also had one come up on us while duck hunting. There were some old beer cans in the blind (remember that blinds on public water are open to anyone) and they GW with attitude first grilled us about the beer cans. Then he asked us where our ducks were. We told him we hadnt shot any yet, then exploded on us saying that they were spent shells all over the blind and he came over because he heard shots. I forgot that you have to hit every bird you shoot at. (99% of the shells were not from us anyhow) Then he wants to check ALL of our shells with his little magnet stick. When finding nothing we have to roll our chest waders to our knees so he can search us for fileted duck breasts. Then he wants to do gun inspection. It had been a good half hour by now, all the while ducks are flyin about. He checks out my gun, and tried his darndest to get a fourth shell into my chamber, finally giving up he asks for my buddies gun. Its loaded, so VERY RUDELY he tells him to unload it, with the comment "you gotta be pretty dumb to hand me a loaded weapon", so he unloads it, by pulling the trigger 3 times. GW falls out of the blind, gets soaking wet, and comes up MADDD. Hey, he never said how to unload it. So he finished up and hopes back into his airboat. He hung around the blind the rest of the evening, we shot us a few birds and when the outfitter came and picked us back up, he stopped the boat and checked out all 6 of us, again.

i guess you win some and loose some.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Throw a top dog plug at them. *J/K*


LMAO, at least that should keep them from potlicking !


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

If at first you dont suceed...............................................http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=136391

Spent some time in law enforcement myself. One thing I've noticed over the years is that when somebody seems compelled to repeatedly complain about the cops there is usually an underlying reason. In police work we used to call threads like this "a clue". I aint buying it Bro.

L8tr, H/U


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> If at first you dont suceed...............................................http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=136391
> 
> Spent some time in law enforcement myself. One thing I've noticed over the years is that when somebody seems compelled to repeatedly complain about the cops there is usually an underlying reason. In police work we used to call threads like this "a clue". I aint buying it Bro.
> 
> L8tr, H/U


Dude, how do you keep up with locating that old stuff! lol.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Dude, how do you keep up with locating that old stuff! lol.


 Been here a day or two Bro. You gonna join us this morning? H/U


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

naw, I've got to pay some bills. I owe a pretty big fella some $$ for work around the house. 
Remember your ammo, and this time don't store it in the pipe! lol
later,
jeff


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

Have any of you thought about the fact that 85% of the people that Game Wardens encounter are ARMED. This goes back to the initial training. Not all game wardens work on the water. Having been in law enforcement for the past ten years, we are taught to treat everyone as if they have "CROOK" written across their forehead, until we judge other wise. We do this to ensure that we are able to go home and see our family at the end of our shift. No law enforcement officer can be too careful. If Justin Hurst was still alive, you could ask him about being too careful.

The story will get more dramatic each time you tell it. Next week the game warden will have thrown you down in your boat or pushed you in the water. Also, he had no way of knowing if that was your mother in the boat with you or Bonnie Parker. Unless she had a sign around her neck that said "bostonwhaler's mother."

Next time give law enforcement the benifit of doubt, they are out there trying to support a family, save lives, protect people, and make people happy all while getting paid very little!!!! All this and willing to take a bullet for your A** on top of it.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Sidewinder said:


> Have any of you thought about the fact that 85% of the people that Game Wardens encounter are ARMED. This goes back to the initial training. Not all game wardens work on the water. Having been in law enforcement for the past ten years, we are taught to treat everyone as if they have "CROOK" written across their forehead, until we judge other wise. We do this to ensure that we are able to go home and see our family at the end of our shift. No law enforcement officer can be too careful. If Justin Hurst was still alive, you could ask him about being too careful.
> 
> The story will get more dramatic each time you tell it. Next week the game warden will have thrown you down in your boat or pushed you in the water. Also, he had no way of knowing if that was your mother in the boat with you or Bonnie Parker. Unless she had a sign around her neck that said "bostonwhaler's mother."
> 
> Next time give law enforcement the benifit of doubt, they are out there trying to support a family, save lives, protect people, and make people happy all while getting paid very little!!!! All this and willing to take a bullet for your A** on top of it.


I'll bet that you do have to worry about getting shot. lol


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

My college roommate is a Game warden in Sour lake. During college I used to ride with them and set up the deer near Livingston. You would not believe the sorry human filth these guys have to deal with on a daily basis. Can you imagine checking boats in clear lake on the weekend? Having to deal with the drunks and bigshots with the gold anchors around thier necks? For less than 40 k a year? Think everyone is obeying the law? Perhaps the next guy they pulled over was so drunk he could have killed himself or someone. Perhaps you should send a note to them thanking them for taking the time to ensure your safety and preserving our natural resources. You never know, they might have found some "State Snaps"


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> If at first you dont suceed...............................................http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=136391


LMMFAO. Good catch Guy.

Hey Boom he knows because its in that little black book he keeps beside his computer.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

we had a gw two years ago follow us out to our spot in anahuac, sit behind us about 30 yards away, we new some one was coming up behind us but when it got day light there was no one else hunting and we could not figure it out, but after shooting 4-5 teal i went to pick one up and joking told my buddy it was banded and he pops up, and really you shot a banded teal, made me jump, but the two gw down there know me now they have done stopped me so much now, 
had another one stop me on lake conroe a couple months ago, before dark, sit inspecting every thing and talking to me, i was about 100yd from my moms house, and by then it was starting to get dark, he asked if i had my running lights and i told him yea but not the back one, (not with me) i would have been off the water in time if he would not have stoped me, but he still gave me a ticket $150 dollars,


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

what do they do ? ask justin hurst what they do.......... oh yeah you cant becaulse he gave his life serveing all of us


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

Hooked Up © said:


> If at first you dont suceed...............................................http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=136391
> 
> Spent some time in law enforcement myself. One thing I've noticed over the years is that when somebody seems compelled to repeatedly complain about the cops there is usually an underlying reason. In police work we used to call threads like this "a clue". I aint buying it Bro.
> 
> L8tr, H/U


Kinda hard to believe myself, but who knows.


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

Nokillbill said:


> what do they do ? ask justin hurst what they do.......... oh yeah you cant becaulse he gave his life serveing all of us


Amen brother!!!!!!! One heck of a good man!


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> I'll bet that you do have to worry about getting shot. lol


Part of the reason for getting out of the buisness. Don't get me wrong, enjoyed the hell out of the job and still keep my license current. But choose to move into a much higher paying profession. So as long as you keep that cold a/c blowing in your face all summer long, I've got a nuclear reactor and fuel to protect.


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

*HERO!!!!*



Nokillbill said:


> what do they do ? ask justin hurst what they do.......... oh yeah you cant becaulse he gave his life serveing all of us


Actually, Justin took a bullet in the side of his chest to save the lives of 6 other law enforcement officers (sheriff deputies and troopers) who were pinned down by a poacher's gunfire. *He's a HERO in my books!!!!!!!!:texasflag *


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

This is America ... if you haven't be harassed or bullied by the police, you haven't lived ...

I've had far worse encounters with the Federal boys that would shock you all, but far more good experiences than bad ... as have we all ...


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

*Not paying attention*

I have noticed that no one has mentioned that the gill netters TX number wasn't sent to TPWD. This along with no names on the Wardens ?


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

Larry Pure said:


> I have noticed that no one has mentioned that the gill netters TX number wasn't sent to TPWD. This along with no names on the Wardens ?


thinking its a made up story!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

those type of gw need to be turned in period.i've been stopped by them before, and never had been in a situation like that.if you got a copy of them boarding your boat,
it should have their name and bage #on it.turn those ********** in!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

tunahunter said:


> Watch the boats bumping together!!!! Last time we got stopped out of Sabine,their boat put 6 gouges in the gell coat of ours. I called tpw and they said that the attorney in Austin handles all of that(complaints)!!!! ***!!!!!


Don't you guys have any bumpers? I keep them rigged on my cleats and anytime anyone comes alongside I toss them over. Just good practice!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

bostonwhaler said:


> finally got back to the internet after a couple months....so heres my complaint for the summer......a couple weeks ago i needed to run across from bolivar to the galveston yatch basin to pick up some stuff i had left over there the previous day. it was around 12 and i was in front of the coast gaurd station and the game warden was out patrolling. he pulled over the boat ahead of me and also told me to stop as well..so i did. as i waited for him to get to me i couldnt help but think what kind of idiot would make people stop in the middle of the galveston channel(the green buoy infront of the USCG station) on a saturday afternoon but anyway. he pulls over and asks to see my life jackets(my mom was in the boat as well) so i showed him two. he asks if they were childs, i was thinking you cant see they arnt? so he comes over to board my 17' whaler with his 22' whaler. after he boards i lean my foot over the board to assist the young man keep his boat(thats not his) off of my boat(since he couldnt seem to be able to operate his boat). well shortly there after i was shoved against my console but the man in my boat and asked what was i thinking there was no need to do that what was i trying to hide. i turned and looked at my mom and was speachless. he told me to sit down and get out the owner id card or whatever it was called. well that was in the cosole in the side(so i had to stand back up and get it) .well same result i was pushed back down and asked if i didnt hear him the first time. so i told him what he told me to get and so he said to get it and sit back down. as i was doing this the man in the other boat(which was still beating against mine) was questioning my mom about what was under the seat( a gas tank of course) but he didnt beleive and told the other officer to check under there . took everything out of the console and questioned what i had been doing since i had fishing poles and crab traps...but no crabs or fish in the boat...he then told us to have a nice day...which was hard to do after what i thought about the two of them.....then the NEXT DAY a friend and i were doing some jetty fishing and got out there about 4 pm...where i ran over a gill net. so i stop(making sure the motors good) and call operation game theft(what a waste of minutes) we stop and fish not far from there and about 2 hours later heres come a boat. but its not the gamewarger. no its the owners of the gill net and they came and picked up there mackeral and took off..fished till dark and still no gamewardens...so my question being what do we pay them for .? but the fishing has been great


There are two sides to every story.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

JDF Turtle said:


> There are two sides to every story.


Yes there are.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Too bad you didn't get a digital picture of the two "possum cops".


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

I smell a Rat


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow! In 25 years of huntin' and fishin' I have yet to meet an un-professional GW. I always liked visiting with them (still do). 

Do you guys remember the GW's in Rockport who ran the Empire aluminum boats with the 150 Mercs?


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

there was no names from the game warden( none were taken)...and im not some junior gamewarden...im not going to leave my fishing and go write some numbers down(not my job) i called operation game theft and they never showed..the end...and as the the time before i WAS IN THE WRONG i was ****** at the time but i was still wrong...this i wasnt


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

To bad you had an unpleasent experience with the TGW. Most of them are professional and polite.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

There used to be one down on E. Matty back in the 80's. Big guy with a big block airboat and he would deliberately blow out your decoy spread upon leaving your blind. I don't why he had in for us, But if I ever see him broke down on the side of the road I will be sure to slowdown,honk and tell him to have a nice day!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Gill-netters in broad daylight at the Galveston jetty?
That's a little hard to believe. Could this story be made up?


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> Gill-netters in broad daylight at the Galveston jetty?
> That's a little hard to believe. Could this story be made up?


Made up or TP&W Biologist performing surveys.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1477273#post1477273

Anybody see a pattern here? H/U


----------



## Ak8s (Jun 19, 2008)

I have only had good experiences with the game wardens. They have always been professional in all my dealings with them.

Plus..they are cops and like I said before... cops are hot! kisssm


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hooked Up © said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1477273#post1477273
> 
> Anybody see a pattern here? H/U


I'm starting to!!!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds a little like the splattering sound you hear from the south end of the north bound bull


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up © said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1477273#post1477273
> 
> Anybody see a pattern here? H/U


He must not have accepted to Game Warden school and still has a mad on about it. :smile:


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Boston Whaler,

How many bad experiences with game wardens do you estimate you have had over the years?

Just curious.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You're more likely to see Aliens at the Galveston jetty, than
illegal gill-netting during the day. And I'm not talking 'bout
aliens from south of the border...


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

_Call their boss, 
Captain Eddie Tanuz_
(409) 933-1947

They have gotten relaxed in their hiring process, hiring a bunch of clowns.

Definitely file a complaint.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*WWR*

Maybe your not familar with the hiring process...hiring a bunch of clowns is not part of it. Gater


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

WWR said:


> _Call their boss, _
> _Captain Eddie Tanuz_
> (409) 933-1947
> 
> ...


He is a LEO now, you better watch it.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I've been stopped many times duck hunting by game wardens in Garwood and have never had a problem, even with the young ones. As long as you're honest and you're legal you won't have any issues. I think that BostonWhaler may just have it out for G-Dubs.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

*CLOWNS!*

I posted this story a year or two ago:

_Let me start by saying I support wardens and obey the law, but listen to what this arshole did on our ranch, not our deer lease, OUR privately owned ranch! They'll confiscate any darn thing they want to, sometimes it's who you know as to when you'll get it back. Our ranch is owned by 4 directors, one of them being my dad. Well one of the other director's sons and his friend went down during the middle of the week, during hunting season, everything legal, yadi yah. Well, they get on our property and a little ways into the ranch they can see a nice 150 class buck laying in the middle of the road taking a siesta. As they get closer they can see something's not right and he's got a tear drop blood trail running down his forehead. So he makes 2 calls. First one to his dad, to let him know what he found, then the 2nd to our local Game Warden. Someone had been poaching trophy deer of our property with a .22 or similar caliber weapon, probably at night, and this was mid-day. Well this strapping young warden finally shows up, fresh out of the academy, and already fit to be tied. He then starts giving them the 3rd degree like he just caught them red-handed. By then, the deer had already been put down, so the bullet wounds would be visible to the law. In his 3rd degree he asked among other things, "Well what are you boys hunting with?" Us, well sir we have a 30-06 and 6mm... "6mm huh, well that's pretty darn close to the bullet hole in that deers head don't you think?" Uh yeah I guess, but umm we called you Sir, it wouldn't even be poaching if we killed it. "Yeah well I'ma have to take this here deer and this here rifle(our guests rifle) and we're gonna run some ballistics. What are ya'll doing down here by yourself during the middle of the week anyway? "Well sir, we both work shiftwork at Exxon and these just happen to be our days off..." Off days, huh, well if everything checks out you'll get your rifle back in about 6-8 weeks.

*** over? We're MLD. If I want, I can kill 60 bucks just like that one in one season, all by myself and no one can tell me squat! So if we (someone in our group or our guest,) shot that deer, why would we call the law? And there was no mis-communication, this warden was aware of all the facts, and has made so clear 2 weeks later when he had to return the rifle and in the numerous apologies he has made 2 both young men and the directors of our ranch. I never even posted this on the hunting board b/c it does nothing to promote Texas Hunting or our conservation values and beliefs as responsible hunters. But this thread did stir it up from where it was locked away in my mind, I guess my message is this, for those of you that hold these guys on a pedestal, I urge you to realize that they are just normal people that are as capable of making a mistake or bypassing a procedure as the next guy. The best thing we can do is make sure we have our own ducks in a row when we get out in the field or on the water doing the things that we like to do.

RU_ 
__________________


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

JDF Turtle said:


> He is a LEO now, you better watch it.


  

he knows sycology too! knows tha profile!


----------



## lwl96a (Jun 18, 2007)

I've had mixed bag with wardens myself. The nicest one I ever ran into was the only time I did something wrong. There was one in the panhandle that we had talked to while hunting public land one night and was a lot of help in learning about the area we were in. Well opening morning of teal season..mine and my buddy's first trip ever to do any kind of duck hunting...in the mist I shoot the wrong bird...turns out to be a spoonbill, which is a bit larger, but identical colorations (minus the bill) to a blue winged teal. Well he came up and checked birds and such and promptly informed me that I shot the wrong bird, which after him pointing out the difference I knew he was right. Anyways he was very professional about it...gave us a ride back to my car and then gave me my ticket, which I deserved. Nice as could be through the whole process...made it about education...not formal discipline.

Now boating on Lake Belton once was an entirely different story...another warden from the Tony Stewart school of driving...comes in 100 mph and likes to rub a little. It took quick reactions to save our rods that were over the side. We have never broken the rules fishing and boating ever. He tries to play the power game and such to the point he firmly says " Mr. L*(&%...you're registration is expired." In that I got you voice. To which my dad replied.."no it isn't". The other warden looked and about the the same time the both realized that the guy blanked on what month it was....it was funny. He was so embarassed..they just said have a nice day and took off like a bat out of hell. 


I do understand that wardens have a tough job, but it is also a profession that they chose and as such, each should do it in a professional manner. Some do, some don't. They are our public servants and I think it's not crazy to expect professionalism at all times. Being overly suspicious and reckless boating is not professional behavior, especially when all those dings on their boat ends up costing us more tax and license dollars. This is supposed to be an innocent until proven guilty society, so let someone you pull over prove you wrong! I understand that they need to be leery for safety reasons at times, but you can be cautious without being a jerk...just my 2 cents.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

come down to sabine. The Game wardens here are useless. you can get away with anything you want. i watch people keep illegal reds, flounders and trout all day long on pleasure island. i've called game thief about 12 times. a bunch of times i sit there and observe people for hours and hours. that **** ****** me off.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

sabine lake hustler said:


> come down to sabine. The Game wardens here are useless. you can get away with anything you want. i watch people keep illegal reds, flounders and trout all day long on pleasure island. i've called game thief about 12 times. a bunch of times i sit there and observe people for hours and hours. that **** ****** me off.


Next time you see a Game Warden tell him/her what you just told us. Then ask him/her if there is a local contact number. They will probably give you their cell phone number. Worked for me several years ago down south.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Good informational post!


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

sabine lake hustler said:


> come down to sabine. The Game wardens here are useless.


not true.. they are after the bigger fish, and have been doing a great job. They were busting shrimp boats not to long ago. Im sure they are prioritizing targets with their budget. now if your talking about them that fish off the bank, well thats alot of fuel to burn running the roads.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> Wow! In 25 years of huntin' and fishin' I have yet to meet an un-professional GW. I always liked visiting with them (still do).
> 
> Do you guys remember the GW's in Rockport who ran the Empire aluminum boats with the 150 Mercs?


I remember when they ran those boats. Was impressed when they came back and started running Mowdys. I'm 54 now and have been hunting and fishing redfish bay since I was 5. My dad and I never had an unplesant time with any of the TPW guys. Now the Feds during duck season were a different story. A_ Holes with attitude. They had a problem with 14- 18 year old boys using dad's skiff to duckhunt in what is now the lighthouse lakes area. Jerks!!!!!!!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Operation Game thief*

I have mentioned this here before but maybe some have not seen it. OGT is a computer/fax based system that has a time delay of 2-4 hours. It is sorta kinda like Crime Stoppers in a way. If you need quick assistance from a GW please call the Laporte dispatcher at 281-842-8100. This way you are talking to a live person who has radio contact with the Wardens. Put this number in your phone!
Gater


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

boashna said:


> Here in Clearlake game warden likes to ram your boat and make a surprise stop. They have been doing it for past couple of years and it is always ends up with my passengers screaming for their life as some don't swim and being dark does not help either. Now, I pretend that I don't know who they are and honk and shout at them while they are trying to ram my boat. *I need to send a lette**r.*


That'll shake 'em up in Austin! :rotfl:


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks gater did not know this next time thats where I will call!!
Do you know if its manned 24/7 ??
As for GW I find as with LEOs the way your treated depends a lot
on you're attitude at the time. But unfortunatley there a holes in
every bunch.



gater said:


> I have mentioned this here before but maybe some have not seen it. OGT is a computer/fax based system that has a time delay of 2-4 hours. It is sorta kinda like Crime Stoppers in a way. If you need quick assistance from a GW please call the Laporte dispatcher at 281-842-8100. This way you are talking to a live person who has radio contact with the Wardens. Put this number in your phone!
> Gater


----------

